# Alage problem



## asglrain (Feb 3, 2011)

I read alot of forums that say use nerite snails. I have been tring to convert (pipipi) black nerite snail to fresh water. Ocean is more like brine but when i get to the lower end of brackish or add water from a tank they seal up and die. what can I do to help them transition better? Or what can I use to eat alot of algae.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It depends on the algae. What are you dealing with?

Instead of finding something to eat the algae you should concentrate on finding out why you have algae. List your system components and any water parameters you have. The more info you can provide on your system, water about how you fertilize and do maintenance will help us steer you in the right direction.


----------



## asglrain (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a 5.5gal with a fluval 205 and a 27w light. it also has co2 and ADA gravel. The algae is like a thick green carpet. taken out of water its kind of slimy and stringy. Its covered just about everything while waiting for my nerites to be acclimated to fresh. I believe the java moss is gone as its covering the entire piece of drift wood and sword type plant is being covered. only thing is some fast growing foreground plant that is growing taller than the algae. cant be taken out with a tweasier cause its too stringy to get a grip on. the algae magnet works good for the glass gets full really fast and just turns into a algae slimeball. There are also 4 ottos in there which i dont believe do there job as they been in the tank from start up.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Does it have a funcky odor? 

Otos are great at eating brown algae (diatoms) and good at GDA.


----------



## asglrain (Feb 3, 2011)

I dont know. I cant smell QQ. I can describe for now and take a pic if necessary.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## asglrain (Feb 3, 2011)

2 pics from the side of the tank.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Without a doubt its BLUE GREEN ALGAE a bacteria and not a true algae.

Usually from polluted tanks, filters, substrate, old bulbs, wrong spectrum of lighting, high PO4 and low NO3 - very high on both, very high organics. Becareful it is an hepatotoxin (liver toxin). Dont splash into eyes or mouth, cuts and wash-up well.

You can treat with Maracyn (antibiotic) or do a blackout for 3 days. You need to clean your tank and check on all the above items first and then gravel vac well after treatment with at least a 50% water change.


----------



## asglrain (Feb 3, 2011)

will maracyn hurt the 2 synodantis and 4 otto in there? should i be worried if i use the same equipment on all my tanks such as filling water, nets ect. cause I dont see it in other thanks but there is a possibility of cross contamination. Being the right most tank I usualy start with it then move down the line.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Maracyn is safe for all fish and invertabrates when used as directed. Three or four doses should be good. 

Yes, cross contamination is possible.


----------



## asglrain (Feb 3, 2011)

Ill try that thanks for the info. Ill just put some maracyn in the other tanks just to be safe.


----------

